

After 29 years, I bought my first Mac–and I hate it - blottsie
http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/why-i-hate-macbook-air/

======
codeddesign
So in other words you wrote an entire post about how you are used to outdated
technology and are mad because you have to come into the 21st century....got
it - next time go complain to you cat instead of wasting time telling people
how your technical knowledge is 4 years behind. By the way, my 3 yr old
figured out the Magic Mouse in about 5 minutes.

